# Problem in Xorg configuration : No screen found



## Artaxerxes (Sep 18, 2020)

Hi, 

I'm installing freeBSD fro the very first time and I please need help.

I'm experiencing trouble trying to configure and run Xorg.

*** FreeBSD ***

I've installed FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE and I'm now configuring it. 

*** Hardware configuration ***

I'm using a Asus laptop computer, the UX305F's model. 
It runs with a Intel 5300 HD graphic card.  

% pciconf -lv

vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:    class=0x030000 card=0x181d1043 chip=0x161e8086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'HD Graphics 5300'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA


*** Actual configuration ***

- user added to group "video"
- drm-kmod package installed.
- i915drm.ko modules added to sysrc.conf sysrc kld_list+="/boot/modules/i915kms.ko"
- According to the handbook (https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-config.html), no configuration files set up in xorg.conf.d.
- xfce installed. (the command used was : pkg install xorg xfce xfce4-goodies xfce4-mixer xfce4-volumed xf86-video-intel file-roller dbus)
- Computer restarted (many times)


*** Issue ***

When I try to use commands such as "startx", "startxfce" or "Xorg -configure" I get the same error message : 

Fatal server error:
(EE) no screens found(EE)

Then startx exits.

*** /var/log/Xorg.0.log ***

[   287.659] 
X.Org X Server 1.20.8
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[   287.660] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p8 amd64 
[   287.660] Current Operating System: FreeBSD ncfbsd 12.1-RELEASE-p9 FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p9 GENERIC amd64
[   287.660] Build Date: 30 August 2020  05:54:13AM
[   287.660]  
[   287.660] Current version of pixman: 0.40.0
[   287.660]     Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
    to make sure that you have the latest version.
[   287.660] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[   287.660] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Sep 17 17:54:43 2020
[   287.661] (==) Using config directory: "/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[   287.661] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.
[   287.661] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.
[   287.661] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)
[   287.661] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[   287.662] (==) No device specified for screen "Default Screen Section".
    Using the first device section listed.
[   287.662] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
[   287.662] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".
    Using a default monitor configuration.
[   287.662] (==) Automatically adding devices
[   287.662] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[   287.662] (==) Not automatically adding GPU devices
[   287.662] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff
[   287.662] (==) FontPath set to:
    /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/,
    catalogue:/usr/local/etc/X11/fontpath.d
[   287.662] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
[   287.662] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.
    If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.
[   287.662] (II) Loader magic: 0x42e020
[   287.662] (II) Module ABI versions:
[   287.662]     X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[   287.662]     X.Org Video Driver: 24.1
[   287.662]     X.Org XInput driver : 24.1
[   287.662]     X.Org Server Extension : 10.0
[   287.662] (--) PCI:*(0@0:2:0) 8086:161e:1043:181d rev 9, Mem @ 0xf6000000/16777216, 0xe0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x0000f000/64, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[   287.662] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[   287.662] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[   287.666] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   287.666]     compiled for 1.20.8, module version = 1.0.0
[   287.666]     ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 10.0
[   287.666] (II) LoadModule: "intel"
[   287.666] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so
[   287.666] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   287.666]     compiled for 1.20.8, module version = 2.99.917
[   287.666]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[   287.666]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.1
[   287.666] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Integrated Graphics Chipsets:
    i810, i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G,
    915G, E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM,
    Pineview G, 965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,
    GM45, 4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43
[   287.667] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) HD Graphics
[   287.667] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Iris(TM) Graphics
[   287.667] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Iris(TM) Pro Graphics
[   287.667] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
[   287.667] (--) using VT number 9

[   287.680] (EE) No devices detected.
[   287.680] (EE) 
Fatal server error:
[   287.680] (EE) no screens found(EE) 
[   287.680] (EE) 
Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 
     at http://wiki.x.org
 for help. 
[   287.680] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
[   287.680] (EE) 
[   287.694] (EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.


----------



## T-Daemon (Sep 18, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> [ 287.666] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/*intel_drv.so*


It seems you have x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel installed, intel_drv.so is provided by that package, please delete the package, try startx again.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 18, 2020)

Hi T-Daemon,

thanks for your answer.

I remove the package (using the command : "sudo pkg remove xf86-video-intel") but I still have the same error message.

Please find below the new log file. It seems that Xorg now looks for the missing "intel_drv" and triggers an error. Is that ok ?

*** /var/log/Xorg.0.log ***

[  1675.906] 
X.Org X Server 1.20.8
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[  1675.906] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p8 amd64 
[  1675.906] Current Operating System: FreeBSD ncfbsd 12.1-RELEASE-p9 FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p9 GENERIC amd64
[  1675.906] Build Date: 30 August 2020  05:54:13AM
[  1675.906]  
[  1675.906] Current version of pixman: 0.40.0
[  1675.906]     Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
    to make sure that you have the latest version.
[  1675.906] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[  1675.907] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Sep 18 13:26:04 2020
[  1675.907] (==) Using config directory: "/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[  1675.907] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.
[  1675.907] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.
[  1675.907] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)
[  1675.907] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[  1675.908] (==) No device specified for screen "Default Screen Section".
    Using the first device section listed.
[  1675.908] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
[  1675.908] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".
    Using a default monitor configuration.
[  1675.908] (==) Automatically adding devices
[  1675.908] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[  1675.908] (==) Not automatically adding GPU devices
[  1675.908] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff
[  1675.908] (==) FontPath set to:
    /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/,
    catalogue:/usr/local/etc/X11/fontpath.d
[  1675.908] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
[  1675.908] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.
    If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.
[  1675.908] (II) Loader magic: 0x42e020
[  1675.908] (II) Module ABI versions:
[  1675.908]     X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[  1675.908]     X.Org Video Driver: 24.1
[  1675.908]     X.Org XInput driver : 24.1
[  1675.908]     X.Org Server Extension : 10.0
[  1675.908] (--) PCI:*(0@0:2:0) 8086:161e:1043:181d rev 9, Mem @ 0xf6000000/16777216, 0xe0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x0000f000/64, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[  1675.908] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[  1675.909] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[  1675.912] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  1675.912]     compiled for 1.20.8, module version = 1.0.0
[  1675.912]     ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 10.0
[  1675.912] (II) LoadModule: "intel"
[  1675.912] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module intel
[  1675.912] (EE) Failed to load module "intel" (module does not exist, 0)
[  1675.912] (EE) No drivers available.
[  1675.912] (EE) 
Fatal server error:
[  1675.912] (EE) no screens found(EE) 
[  1675.912] (EE) 
Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 
     at http://wiki.x.org
 for help. 
[  1675.912] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
[  1675.913] (EE) 
[  1675.913] (EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.


----------



## Mjölnir (Sep 18, 2020)

_"Not automatically adding GPU devices"_ -- move all files out of /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/
Does the screen resolution change during the boot process (when the i915kms.ko is loaded)?  AFAICS, your GPU should be supported.
Please post the output of `grep -i drm /var/run/dmesg.boot`.
1st we must make shure the DRM KMS kernel module detects your GPU and supplies the necessary interfaces.
Yes, the advantage of deinstalling the intel(4) driver: the Xserver will pick the graphics driver _automagically_ without configuration.  You can install it again later, when X starts ok with the default modesetting framebuffer driver.
Maybe `sysrc kld_list+=" acpi_asus acpi_asus_wmi"` helps.  You can kldload(8) them now without reboot.
Later, when you got X11 working: in rare cases, it helps to put `Option "ReprobeOutputs" "yes"` into /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/intel.conf (create it).  The intel(4) man page tells: _Please do file a bug for any circumstances which require this workaround._
You may want to deinstall the full-blown Xorg package & install x11/xorg-minimal instead, if you have small storage.  Of course this is not related to your genuine issue.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 18, 2020)

Hi Mjollnir,

Thanks for your answer and your concern.

*** move all files out of /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ ***

A file called intel.conf remained there. It deleted it. I tought all the Xconf files were in /usr/local/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/. Thanks for info.

*** GPU support ***

I didn't mentionned it before, but I try a live iso of a FreeBSD (GhostBSD) derivative to check the hardware compatibility to FreeBSD. Everything was ok and I had a MATE DE perfectly working and a screen with the right resolution. I'll have a look at xorg.log on GhostBSD.

*** grep -i drm /var/run/dmesg.boot ***

```
info: [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810
info: [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810
info: [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810
```


*** sysrc kld_list+=" acpi_asus acpi_asus_wmi" ***

I kldload them and the Xorg error message changed to :


```
Fatal server error
(EE) Cannot run in framebuffer mode. Please specify busIDs for all framebuffer devices
```

Thus, the Xorg.log.0 output is now different.


```
[ 14014.509]
X.Org X Server 1.20.8
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[ 14014.510] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p8 amd64
[ 14014.510] Current Operating System: FreeBSD ncfbsd 12.1-RELEASE-p9 FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p9 GENERIC amd64
[ 14014.510] Build Date: 30 August 2020  05:54:13AM
[ 14014.510]
[ 14014.510] Current version of pixman: 0.40.0
[ 14014.510]     Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
    to make sure that you have the latest version.
[ 14014.510] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[ 14014.510] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Sep 18 17:42:07 2020
[ 14014.510] (II) Loader magic: 0x42e020
[ 14014.510] (II) Module ABI versions:
[ 14014.510]     X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[ 14014.510]     X.Org Video Driver: 24.1
[ 14014.510]     X.Org XInput driver : 24.1
[ 14014.510]     X.Org Server Extension : 10.0
[ 14014.510] (--) PCI:*(0@0:2:0) 8086:161e:1043:181d rev 9, Mem @ 0xf6000000/16777216, 0xe0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x0000f000/64, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[ 14014.510] (==) Using default built-in configuration (39 lines)
[ 14014.510] (==) --- Start of built-in configuration ---
[ 14014.510]     Section "Device"
[ 14014.510]         Identifier    "Builtin Default intel Device 0"
[ 14014.510]         Driver    "intel"
[ 14014.510]     EndSection
[ 14014.510]     Section "Screen"
[ 14014.510]         Identifier    "Builtin Default intel Screen 0"
[ 14014.510]         Device    "Builtin Default intel Device 0"
[ 14014.510]     EndSection
[ 14014.510]     Section "Device"
[ 14014.510]         Identifier    "Builtin Default modesetting Device 0"
[ 14014.510]         Driver    "modesetting"
[ 14014.510]     EndSection
[ 14014.510]     Section "Screen"
[ 14014.510]         Identifier    "Builtin Default modesetting Screen 0"
[ 14014.510]         Device    "Builtin Default modesetting Device 0"
[ 14014.510]     EndSection
[ 14014.510]     Section "Device"
[ 14014.510]         Identifier    "Builtin Default scfb Device 0"
[ 14014.510]         Driver    "scfb"
[ 14014.510]     EndSection
[ 14014.510]     Section "Screen"
[ 14014.510]         Identifier    "Builtin Default scfb Screen 0"
[ 14014.510]         Device    "Builtin Default scfb Device 0"
[ 14014.510]     EndSection
[ 14014.510]     Section "Device"
[ 14014.510]         Identifier    "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"
[ 14014.510]         Driver    "vesa"
[ 14014.510]     EndSection
[ 14014.510]     Section "Screen"
[ 14014.510]         Identifier    "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"
[ 14014.510]         Device    "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"
[ 14014.510]     EndSection
[ 14014.510]     Section "ServerLayout"
[ 14014.510]         Identifier    "Builtin Default Layout"
[ 14014.510]         Screen    "Builtin Default intel Screen 0"
[ 14014.510]         Screen    "Builtin Default modesetting Screen 0"
[ 14014.510]         Screen    "Builtin Default scfb Screen 0"
[ 14014.510]         Screen    "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"
[ 14014.510]     EndSection
[ 14014.510] (==) --- End of built-in configuration ---
[ 14014.510] (==) ServerLayout "Builtin Default Layout"
[ 14014.510] (**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default intel Screen 0" (0)
[ 14014.510] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[ 14014.511] (**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default intel Device 0"
[ 14014.511] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default intel Screen 0".
    Using a default monitor configuration.
[ 14014.511] (**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default modesetting Screen 0" (1)
[ 14014.511] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[ 14014.511] (**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default modesetting Device 0"
[ 14014.511] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default modesetting Screen 0".
    Using a default monitor configuration.
[ 14014.511] (**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default scfb Screen 0" (2)
[ 14014.511] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[ 14014.511] (**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default scfb Device 0"
[ 14014.511] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default scfb Screen 0".
    Using a default monitor configuration.
[ 14014.511] (**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0" (3)
[ 14014.511] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[ 14014.511] (**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"
[ 14014.511] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0".
    Using a default monitor configuration.
[ 14014.512] (==) Automatically adding devices
[ 14014.512] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[ 14014.512] (==) Not automatically adding GPU devices
[ 14014.512] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff
[ 14014.512] (==) FontPath set to:
    /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/,
    catalogue:/usr/local/etc/X11/fontpath.d
[ 14014.512] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
[ 14014.512] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.
    If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.
[ 14014.512] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[ 14014.512] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[ 14014.513] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[ 14014.513]     compiled for 1.20.8, module version = 1.0.0
[ 14014.513]     ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 10.0
[ 14014.513] (II) LoadModule: "intel"
[ 14014.513] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module intel
[ 14014.513] (EE) Failed to load module "intel" (module does not exist, 0)
[ 14014.513] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"
[ 14014.513] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so
[ 14014.513] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[ 14014.513]     compiled for 1.20.8, module version = 1.20.8
[ 14014.513]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[ 14014.513]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.1
[ 14014.513] (II) LoadModule: "scfb"
[ 14014.513] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/scfb_drv.so
[ 14014.514] (II) Module scfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[ 14014.514]     compiled for 1.20.8, module version = 0.0.5
[ 14014.514]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.1
[ 14014.514] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"
[ 14014.514] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so
[ 14014.514] (II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[ 14014.514]     compiled for 1.20.8, module version = 2.4.0
[ 14014.514]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[ 14014.514]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.1
[ 14014.514] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms
[ 14014.514] (II) scfb: driver for wsdisplay framebuffer: scfb
[ 14014.514] (II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa
[ 14014.514] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
[ 14014.514] (--) using VT number 9

[ 14014.529] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
[ 14014.529] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting
[ 14014.529] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
[ 14014.529] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for scfb
[ 14014.529] scfb trace: probe start
[ 14014.529] (II) scfb(1): using default device
[ 14014.529] scfb trace: probe done
[ 14014.529] (WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
[ 14014.529] (EE) Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section.
[ 14014.529] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"
[ 14014.529] (EE)
Fatal server error:
[ 14014.529] (EE) Cannot run in framebuffer mode. Please specify busIDs        for all framebuffer devices
[ 14014.529] (EE)
[ 14014.529] (EE)
Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
     at http://wiki.x.org
for help.
[ 14014.529] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
[ 14014.529] (EE)
[ 14014.542] (EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.
```

*** Option "ReprobeOutputs" "yes" ***

I created a /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/intel.conf file containing


```
Section "Device"
Option "ReprobeOutputs" "YES"
EndSection
```

I didn't notice any change.


----------



## Mjölnir (Sep 18, 2020)

_(EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory_: Your DRM KMS kernel modules did not load ok.
That file /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/intel.conf should contain a line to load the graphics driver:

```
Identifier  "<Intel HD Graphics 5300>"
    Driver      "intel"
```
You can also rename it video.conf or gpu.conf or device.conf (since it's the _Device_ section).  And since the intel driver is not installed, it wouldn't succeed.  Move it e.g. to your home.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Sep 18, 2020)

mjollnir said:


> _(EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory_: Your DRM KMS kernel modules did not load ok.
> That file /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/intel.conf should contain a line to load the graphics driver:
> 
> ```
> ...



It was suggested by *T-Daemon *to delete x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel to use the modesetting instead. A config file is not needed but if its needed you have to replace *Driver      "intel" to     Driver      "modesetting"* or xorg runs into empty.


```
[    14.413] (II) LoadModule: "intel"
[    14.416] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module intel
[    14.416] (EE) Failed to load module "intel" (module does not exist, 0)
[    14.416] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"
[    14.417] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so
```


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 19, 2020)

mjollnir said:


> _(EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory_: Your DRM KMS kernel modules did not load ok.
> That file /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/intel.conf should contain a line to load the graphics driver:
> 
> ```
> ...



Mjollnir,

so I reinstalled xf86-video-intel and created a /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/intel.conf as you described it.

But now It seems like I'm back to initial situation. The intel driver seems to be loaded correctly but there's still the "(EE) no screens found(EE)" and the WM won't launch.


```
[  4877.669]
X.Org X Server 1.20.8
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[  4877.670] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p8 amd64
[  4877.670] Current Operating System: FreeBSD ncfbsd 12.1-RELEASE-p9 FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p9 GENERIC amd64
[  4877.670] Build Date: 30 August 2020  05:54:13AM
[  4877.670] 
[  4877.670] Current version of pixman: 0.40.0
[  4877.670]     Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
    to make sure that you have the latest version.
[  4877.670] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[  4877.670] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Sep 19 12:53:59 2020
[  4877.671] (==) Using config directory: "/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[  4877.671] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.
[  4877.671] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.
[  4877.671] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)
[  4877.671] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[  4877.672] (==) No device specified for screen "Default Screen Section".
    Using the first device section listed.
[  4877.672] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
[  4877.672] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".
    Using a default monitor configuration.
[  4877.672] (==) Automatically adding devices
[  4877.672] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[  4877.672] (==) Not automatically adding GPU devices
[  4877.672] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff
[  4877.672] (==) FontPath set to:
    /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/,
    catalogue:/usr/local/etc/X11/fontpath.d
[  4877.672] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
[  4877.672] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.
    If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.
[  4877.672] (II) Loader magic: 0x42e020
[  4877.672] (II) Module ABI versions:
[  4877.672]     X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[  4877.672]     X.Org Video Driver: 24.1
[  4877.672]     X.Org XInput driver : 24.1
[  4877.672]     X.Org Server Extension : 10.0
[  4877.672] (--) PCI:*(0@0:2:0) 8086:161e:1043:181d rev 9, Mem @ 0xf6000000/16777216, 0xe0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x0000f000/64, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[  4877.672] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[  4877.672] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[  4877.676] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  4877.676]     compiled for 1.20.8, module version = 1.0.0
[  4877.676]     ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 10.0
[  4877.676] (II) LoadModule: "intel"
[  4877.676] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so
[  4877.676] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  4877.676]     compiled for 1.20.8, module version = 2.99.917
[  4877.676]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[  4877.676]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.1
[  4877.676] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Integrated Graphics Chipsets:
    i810, i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G,
    915G, E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM,
    Pineview G, 965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,
    GM45, 4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43
[  4877.677] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) HD Graphics
[  4877.677] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Iris(TM) Graphics
[  4877.677] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Iris(TM) Pro Graphics
[  4877.677] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
[  4877.677] (--) using VT number 9

[  4877.691] (EE) No devices detected.
[  4877.691] (EE)
Fatal server error:
[  4877.691] (EE) no screens found(EE)
[  4877.691] (EE)
Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
     at http://wiki.x.org
 for help.
[  4877.691] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
[  4877.691] (EE)
[  4877.707] (EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.
```

Do you have any idea please ?

On my side, I'll
- Reinstall FreeBSD. Maybe I've changed too many files and a fresh install might help.
- Have a look at the GhostBSD config, installed packages and log files. The DE (MATE) launches correctly with GhostBSD, so maybe there's some good piece of information relies in it.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 19, 2020)

Alexander88207 said:


> It was suggested by *T-Daemon *to delete x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel to use the modesetting instead. A config file is not needed but if its needed you have to replace *Driver      "intel" to     Driver      "modesetting"* or xorg runs into empty.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Hi Alexander,

thanks for your answser.

I reinstalled the xf86-video-intel package

If I change the /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/intel.conf conf to "Driver "modesetting"" or If I remove this file to let modesetting load the correct driver, startx remains unable to launch.

Please find below the last part of Xorg.log.0


```
[  4304.576] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"
[  4304.576] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so
[  4304.576] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  4304.576]     compiled for 1.20.8, module version = 1.20.8
[  4304.576]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[  4304.576]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.1
[  4304.576] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms
[  4304.576] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
[  4304.576] (--) using VT number 9

[  4304.592] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
[  4304.592] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting
[  4304.592] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
[  4304.592] (WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
[  4304.592] (EE) Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section.
[  4304.592] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"
[  4304.592] (EE) Device(s) detected, but none match those in the config file.
[  4304.592] (EE)
Fatal server error:
[  4304.592] (EE) no screens found(EE)
[  4304.592] (EE)
Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
     at http://wiki.x.org
 for help.
[  4304.592] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
[  4304.593] (EE)
[  4304.609] (EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.
```

Any idea please ?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 19, 2020)

mjollnir , Alexander88207 ,

As said earlier, I try the GhostBSD live distro and Xorg works fine on it.

I checked the Xorg.0.log generated on GhostBSD and there's a module called "scfb" which is loaded by Xorg before modesetting. Do you think it can be revelant to install it ?

Is there anything useful in this log please ?



```
ghostbsd@livecd ~> less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
[    24.784]
X.Org X Server 1.20.8
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[    24.784] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 12.1-STABLE amd64
[    24.784] Current Operating System: FreeBSD livecd 12.1-STABLE FreeBSD 12.1-STABLE GENERIC amd64
[    24.784] Build Date: 22 July 2020  04:13:39AM
[    24.784] 
[    24.784] Current version of pixman: 0.40.0
[    24.784]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
        to make sure that you have the latest version.
[    24.784] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[    24.785] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Sep 19 05:38:13 2020
[    24.786] (II) Loader magic: 0x4341a0
[    24.786] (II) Module ABI versions:
[    24.786]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[    24.786]    X.Org Video Driver: 24.1
[    24.786]    X.Org XInput driver : 24.1
[    24.786]    X.Org Server Extension : 10.0
[    24.788] (--) PCI:*(0@0:2:0) 8086:161e:1043:181d rev 9, Mem @ 0xf6000000/16777216, 0xe0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x0000f000/64, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[    24.790] List of video drivers:
[    24.790]    amdgpu
[    24.790]    ati
[    24.790]    intel
[    24.790]    nv
[    24.790]    nvidia
[    24.790]    radeon
[    24.790]    scfb
[    24.790]    vboxvideo
[    24.790]    vmware
[    24.790]    modesetting
[    24.790]    vesa
[    24.792] (II) LoadModule: "amdgpu"
[    24.796] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/amdgpu_drv.so
[    24.815] (II) Module amdgpu: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    24.815]    compiled for 1.20.8, module version = 19.1.0
[    24.815]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[    24.815]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.1
[    24.815] (II) LoadModule: "ati"
[    24.815] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ati_drv.so
[    24.816] (II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    24.816]    compiled for 1.20.8, module version = 19.1.0
[    24.816]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[    24.816]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.1
[    24.816] (II) LoadModule: "intel"
[    24.816] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so
[    24.834] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    24.834]    compiled for 1.20.8, module version = 2.99.917
[    24.835]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[    24.835]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.1
[    24.835] (II) LoadModule: "nv"
[    24.835] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nv_drv.so
[    24.841] (II) Module nv: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    24.841]    compiled for 1.20.8, module version = 2.1.21
[    24.841]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[    24.841]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.1
[    24.843] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"
[    24.843] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so
[    24.874] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
[    24.874]    compiled for 1.6.99.901, module version = 1.0.0
[    24.874]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[    24.877] (II) LoadModule: "radeon"
[    24.877] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so
[    24.888] (II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    24.888]    compiled for 1.20.8, module version = 19.1.0
[    24.888]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[    24.888]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.1
[    24.888] (II) LoadModule: "scfb"
[    24.889] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/scfb_drv.so
[    24.890] (II) Module scfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    24.890]    compiled for 1.20.8, module version = 0.0.5
[    24.890]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.1
[    24.890] (II) LoadModule: "vboxvideo"
[    24.890] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vboxvideo_drv.so
[    24.894] (II) Module vboxvideo: vendor="Oracle Corporation"
[    24.894]    compiled for 1.20.8, module version = 1.0.1
[    24.894]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[    24.894]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.1
[    24.894] (**) Load address of symbol "VBOXVIDEO" is 0x80195f390
[    24.894] (II) LoadModule: "vmware"
[    24.894] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vmware_drv.so
[    26.161] (II) Module vmware: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    26.161]    compiled for 1.20.8, module version = 13.3.0
[    26.161]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[    26.161]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.1
[    26.163] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"
[    26.163] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so
[    26.168] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    26.168]    compiled for 1.20.8, module version = 1.20.8
[    26.168]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[    26.168]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.1
[    26.168] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"
[    26.168] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so
[    26.169] (II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    26.169]    compiled for 1.20.8, module version = 2.4.0
[    26.169]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[    26.169]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.1
[    26.169] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Integrated Graphics Chipsets:
        i810, i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G,
        915G, E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM,
        Pineview G, 965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,
        GM45, 4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43
[    26.170] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) HD Graphics
[    26.170] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Iris(TM) Graphics
[    26.170] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Iris(TM) Pro Graphics
[    26.170] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for scfb
[    26.170] scfb trace: probe start
[    26.170] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms
[    26.170] (II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa
[    26.179] (++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"
[    26.179] (==) Using config directory: "/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[    26.179] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/local/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[    26.183] (==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
[    26.183] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
[    26.183] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
[    26.185] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
[    26.185] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
[    26.185] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
[    26.185] (**) Option "AutoAddDevices" "false"
[    26.185] (**) Not automatically adding devices
[    26.185] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[    26.185] (==) Not automatically adding GPU devices
[    26.187] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff
[    26.215] (**) FontPath set to:
        /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
        /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
        /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
        /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
        /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
        /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/,
        catalogue:/usr/local/etc/X11/fontpath.d,
        /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
        /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
        /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
        /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
        /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
        /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/,
        catalogue:/usr/local/etc/X11/fontpath.d
[    26.215] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
[    26.219]
[    26.219]
Xorg detected your mouse at device /dev/sysmouse.
Please check your config if the mouse is still not
operational, as by default Xorg tries to autodetect
the protocol.
[    26.219]
Your xorg.conf file is /root/xorg.conf.new

[    26.219] To test the server, run 'X -config /root/xorg.conf.new'

[    26.219] (EE) Server terminated with error (2). Closing log file.
```


----------



## Crivens (Sep 19, 2020)

Did you rebuild the kernel? In that case, you need to build the drm module from sources also.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 19, 2020)

Hi Crivens,

no I didn't, I  mean intentionnaly. I just updatted and upgraded freebsd and ports.

I'll have a look at the documentation about kernel building on FreeBSD.

thanks.


----------



## Crivens (Sep 19, 2020)

If you did not, you don't need to build the module.


----------

